# Local Dealer Refusing To Service Us-Bought Trailer



## OutbackOnTheRock (Jun 17, 2012)

Guys,
I contacted my local RV dealer to service my Outback. Not warranty work, just service. When I tried to schedule my appointment, I was asked if my trailer was purchased in Canada. I told them no, but that it shouldn't matter for service quotes. I was then told by the secretary that they would not service US-purchased RV's. When I complained to the manager, this is the response I received:

_(Local Dealer) has a policy in place where we do not do any work (retail or warranty) on trailers purchased in the US and imported to Canada by private individuals under the federal RIV program. Occupational Health & Safety has told us that non-CSA compliant trailers present a potential legal liability for us should anything happen down the road. Trailers imported by Canadian RVDA member dealers are built as CSA compliant where ones sold by US dealers are not. We would for example do work for a Sportsman trailer sold by (other area dealer) RV or a Springdale sold by (3rd area dealer).
Hope this clarifies for you. If your unit does not fall in that category just let me know the details and I'll see if we can help you out._

The Canadian RIV program states that the vehicle is compliant with Canadian Motor Vehicle Safety Standards. This appears that my local RV dealer is using semantics to refuse to service US trailers. Anyone have any thoughts on how to prove if Outbacks are CSA compliant?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd NEVER walk in their door again...my $$$ can be spent at any other dealer/location. In today's online world, where ordering parts is just a click away, I am SHOCKED a brick/mortar store would pull such crap.

For your service needs, contact Keystone and find another authorized facility in your area.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Normally I'd say shop around, but seeing how your on the Rock, I'm unsure how many dealers there even is... sounds to me like this dealer doesn't want to deal with folks who "didn't buy" from them or service a brand they don't sell ... I have encountered this myself a few times..

Your trailer is 2012 .. should already comply with CSA standards... From what I read, most (if not all) RV manufactures have switched to this standard to streamline manufacturing, easier to manufacture one compliance then two different standards..

How did the trailer enter Canada ?? I assume it passed everything it needed to meet the RIV ? if so , everything should have been brought to CSA standards at that point.. and there should be paperwork detailing what was needed and what was done...


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are having this issue with getting service. We purchased in the US and had a similar, although not as harsh, experience with our local RV dealer. They basically put us on the bottom of their priority list. They repaired our issue and did a great job of it with guidance from Keystone just drug it out for several weeks.

Sad part is this dealer has forever alienated you as a future customer. I hope you make it your mission to tell everyone you encounter of the quality of customer service you were offered and steer anyone who may consider doing business with this dealer to other sin the area. Keystone and I am sure other RV manufactures appear to have little to no influence on their dealer network. But certainly you need to call or submit a comment to Keystone customer service to make them aware of this dealers lack of customer service skills.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I would contact Keystone and ask them what they think about your local dealer refusing to work on your Outback. Perhaps Keystone can apply a little pressure for you.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> I think I would contact Keystone and ask them what they think about your local dealer refusing to work on your Outback. Perhaps Keystone can apply a little pressure for you.


+1 on this.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

I have noticed that more and more MFG'S are doing this. We had a Chevy that was built in Canada but sold in the states. We was up in New Brunswick Canada and had an issue. The local dealer would not repair our Suburban stating almost the same thing as you mentioned. I think the reason they do this not to make anyone mad, but rather than the Canadian government is stating that every one should abopt this policy. In the end, I called GM cause we was stuck truck would not run and was telling them. They had to call the dealer and force them to repair our truck. The dealer then stated with a statement I was forced to sign stating that there is no warranty or liability issue.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> I think I would contact Keystone and ask them what they think about your local dealer refusing to work on your Outback. Perhaps Keystone can apply a little pressure for you.


I am not sure I would want anybody working on my trailer that had to be forced to do it. Seems the quality of the work might suffer and any recourse would be difficult.

DAN


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Why are you even worrying about this, take your money and go on down the road.I am sure there are other dealers that would love to have your business.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

I had a similar issue with an ATV that I imported from the US. When I went in to my local dealer for some emergency service work he said that BRP's dealer database had it flagged as an import (presumably so the dealer could choose how to deal with me). Fortunately the owner and I go way back (small town) so we had a good laugh over it and he promptly fixed me up and got me running again.

At the end of the day, why does the dealer care? He makes almost no margin on the sale of a new unit (trailer, ATV, car, truck, etc). The money is all in parts and service which he was getting 100% of.


----------

